# Entire Croatian Yacht Charter Fleet on One Place



## waltermathas (May 30, 2002)

Hi all sailing and yachting fans !

I''ve discovered a brilliant web site ( it seems to be quite new one ? ) http://www.yacht-base.com . It is acctually a live information database. It contains info about yacht charter in Croatia with descriptions of almost 800 yachts. As far as I know ( according to some magazines ) there are around 1000 charter vessels in Croatia so this site covers up almost 80% of entire Croatian charter fleet. You can list all the boats sorted by price, model, length, number of cabins, boat model and type ( sailing yacht, motor yacht, catamaran, trimaran, motor-sailer,... ) and many more parameters. Thus you can choose a boat that suits your requirements. You can pick the cheaper one or the most expensive one of the same model. Beside that for each boat model you can find plenty of photos. The boats are located along the whole Croatian coast so you can select any location you preffer. In fact I contacted them and they promptly reacted. It seems I''m gonna be sailing in Croatia this summer !! For non-experienced sea lovers there are some sailing schools that can be found on http://www.yacht-base.com as well. If you are a bit afraid of sailing they will provide you with the skipper like they did in my case 
To anyone who wants to spend a sailing holidays in Croatia:
visit http://www.yacht-base.com and you won''t regret !

Cheers
Walter


----------



## waltermathas (May 30, 2002)

*How to enjoy Croatia ?*

How to enjoy Croatia ?

1. Why Croatia ?
Croatia is the closest Mediterranean destination to central Europe. It takes 2 hours by plane from London,
45 minutes from Munchen... Croatian natural beauties are significant and amongst the best preserved in the world
( over 5,800 km of coast, over 1,000 islands, numerous national parks ... ). More about Croatia find on the official web site
http://www.croatia.hr
2. How to Croatia ?
Traveling by car you have to keep in mind that the traffic is increased in summer season. National ferry line is 
http://www.jadrolinija.hr and the national airline company is http://www.croatiaairlines.hr
3. Where in Croatia ?
Although the inland of Croatia is beautiful as well, lot of tourists decide for one of the places along the Croatian coast.
Most of the beautiful places in Croatia are located on the Adriatic sea coast ( National Park Brijuni islands, Roman arena in Pula,
National Park Kornati islands, old towns Dubrovnik, Zadar, Trogir, Sibenik, Split, National Park island Mljet ... ). 
Having one day trip in inland you can visit more Croatian beauties like National Park Plitvice lakes, National Park on river Krka,
National Park Paklenica, ... )
4. Stay (sail) in Croatia ?
Usually tourists rent a hotel room or an apartment and spend a week laying on a beach not aware that there are plenty other places
around worth to be visited. Instead of changing hotels and moving your stuff from one place to another 
trying to see as much as possible , you can rent a boat ( skipper if necessary ),
visit all the places along the Croatian coast and islands and have an extraordinary holidays.
Croatian coast has 1000 of islands so there are no big waves and high sea. The conditons are 
perfect for nice and easy sailing. There are no long distance routes across the open sea. You can 
achor anytime you want and take a swimm. The price for sailing holidays in Croatia is equal 
to price for a hotel accomodation. More about yacht charter in Croatia find on web sites 
http://www.yacht-rent.com , http://www.star.hr , http://www.yacht-charter-rent-boat.com ...
There you can find a complete yacht charter offer in Croatia: around 2000 charter yachts belonging to all
relevant charter companies in Croatia ( having at least 10 to 100 boats in their fleet). You can compare the prices for 
different boat models and select the most appropriate one. 
To answer the question how to enjoy in Croatia - sail in Croatia!


----------



## chrondi (Mar 24, 2004)

I would personally prefer and give more credit to a good quote from one of your clients than to your blatant advertisement right in this forum &#8230;


----------

